# Enzo and Karma...My pups



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Heres a few pics of my pups. Enzo is the male pup, hes 4 months and Karma is 11 months. They are not related but they are from the same kennel, Enjoy.





































Enzo, Karma, and their buddy Dugo


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

beautiful dogs.... love his eyes


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Their crops are quite fabulous
awesome pix


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

great dogs love the pic of both of them in the cage


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

they are soo pretty!!!


----------



## suzie_clue (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!! I love their ears. Thanks for posting


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Very beautiful, well kept dogs.


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank u guys for all the kind words....it's so nice to know people that appreciate this breed. Me n my gf treat these dogs like if they were our kids.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They are gorgeous. Might I ask what lines they're from? I'm still trying to learn about reading peds and understanding the different lines out there.


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> They are gorgeous. Might I ask what lines they're from? I'm still trying to learn about reading peds and understanding the different lines out there.


Yeah there's a lot so just know it will take a while before learning about most of them. I'm still learning my self ...Well my dogs were produced by Galottis and her main foundation bloodline in her kennel is Gaff. My male Enzo is Gaff & Greyline, my bitch Karma is the same as Enzo but also has a little old school edge in her.

Also some interesting stuff ive learned thru experience and thanks to [email protected], gaff and greyline bloodlines make dogs that don't reach full growth until about 2yrs so they actualy seem smaller at first but really develop after a year/year n a half. They are not like edge that gets almost full growth at a year. That's y I can almost always tell which dogs are edge when they are puppies, they get big really fast but are pretty much done growing by a year.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful dogs  They both have gorgeous eyes too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice looking pups, they seem like they are very even keeled just by what the pics show. I'm glad you treat them like your kids


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Nice looking pups, they seem like they are very even keeled just by what the pics show. I'm glad you treat them like your kids


Well idk what keeled means but I hope that's a good thing  ...and yes I really do treat them like if they were my kids. I put them in their crates which are in my room for naps and in the night. I take them everywhere and talk to them like babies, my roomate gets a kick out of it, lol. But the good part is he was kinda scared of them at first but now after seeing them do all the cool tricks they do and how friendly they can b he's really starting to like them. I always catch him petting/playing with them and he even babysits for me. :woof:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice looking bullies!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are some great looking dog. Just wanted to point out that it is a dog thing to be full grown at 2 not a bloodline trait. Your dog should be full height by 1 year old and then fill out into a mature dog by 2 years old. Some breeds like Great Danes and large dogs take longer but for most 2 years old is fully mature.


----------

